

Wanderfly has officially launched - khuyi
http://blog.wanderfly.com/2010/10/19/hello-world/

======
DanielStraight
If you want feedback, you should make it easy. Not require the user to jump
through hoops. I wanted to send feedback, but I don't have, or want, another
account somewhere on the web. Just let me type what I want to say and read the
email. If you want to organize similar feedback, you can do that on your end.

I can't even get the site to work reliably. It appears to chose times and
budgets on its own regardless what values I enter. It also changes times and
budgets regularly during the browsing process.

Also seems to call just about anything "Fine Dining," including a taco place
and a BBQ joint.

The site looks really pretty and the concept is cool, but I think the launch
was quite premature.

